# Lutron Caseta and Pico



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

I’ve never put it in the attic, but you wouldn’t have any connection issues, I’m sure. It works really well. I don’t know about the time factor on a power outage though. Best thing would be to call Lutron and ask, they have very good customer service.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Haven't installed one in the attic, curious as to why the attic? the summer heat may cause issues next summer. 

However, the pico remote that controls it can work for well over 100'. We have installed one in a cottage with a garage that is up a hill and about 120' away from the cottage and hasn't given an issue in over 2 years. I ironically I was up to that cottage yesterday and the owner was excited to show me that it was still working perfectly.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I would drop the Caseta down and place it on a wall somewhere, maybe where It's inconspicuous.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

I've thought of doing that... but the operating temp. Says that it's only for use above 0° Celsius... so up north it's a no-go... unless you ask if it'll still work below that temp.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I have put them in the ceiling to control a group of recessed lights and it worked perfect.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Southeast Power said:


> I have put them in the ceiling to control a group of recessed lights and it worked perfect.


In Florida...


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes.
Even if something is rated 60c, it's all good.


----------



## GroundFighter 78 (Aug 10, 2018)

I put six in an attic for exactly what you describe. It has been several years, and a whole bunch of cold winters and power outages, and I've never had to go back.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Programming for the Pico remote is Cloud based, the same as the Schedules and Scenes. The Pico has a battery that is rated for five years. Loss of power will not affect the system. I'm not sure about the battery going dead.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

3DDesign said:


> Programming for the Pico remote is Cloud based, the same as the Schedules and Scenes. The Pico has a battery that is rated for five years. Loss of power will not affect the system. I'm not sure about the battery going dead.


Wouldn’t that only be if you have the smart bridge for mobile connectivity? Without that the Pico just links with the powered switch/dimmer. I think that’s what OPs setup is, no smart bridge? And I think the battery is actually 10 years.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

GroundFighter 78 said:


> I put six in an attic for exactly what you describe. It has been several years, and a whole bunch of cold winters and power outages, and I've never had to go back.


I'm thinking for future servicing or replacement. If I put them in the attic, I would put a note at the panel saying there are wireless switches in the attic.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Dark Knight said:


> Wouldn’t that only be if you have the smart bridge for mobile connectivity? Without that the Pico just links with the powered switch/dimmer. I think that’s what OPs setup is, no smart bridge? And I think the battery is actually 10 years.


Yes, bridge required. Then you have a corded device in the attic.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> Wouldn’t that only be if you have the smart bridge for mobile connectivity? Without that the Pico just links with the powered switch/dimmer. I think that’s what OPs setup is, no smart bridge? And I think the battery is actually 10 years.


Yes, you're correct the Bridge is necessary for the Cloud.
Bridge is not required for a direct link between the dimmer and Pico


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks guys for the input. Wiring it in the attic saves from dropping a switch leg in a wall. Maybe mounting it next to the attic hatch makes for better servicing but I never thought about temps.
If this was for pot lights, I would have no problem popping caseta in a box and leaving it next to a pot light inside the ceiling cavity.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

NDC said:


> Thanks guys for the input. Wiring it in the attic saves from dropping a switch leg in a wall. Maybe mounting it next to the attic hatch makes for better servicing but I never thought about temps.
> If this was for pot lights, I would have no problem popping caseta in a box and leaving it next to a pot light inside the ceiling cavity.


I would just find a partition wall with a hole already drilled into the attic for an existing cable and stuff your cable down the same hole. Easy.


----------



## GroundFighter 78 (Aug 10, 2018)

99cents said:


> I'm thinking for future servicing or replacement. If I put them in the attic, I would put a note at the panel saying there are wireless switches in the attic.


That is exactly what I did. It will probably be me next time and I always appreciate my own notes, because I forget stuff way more than I probably should.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

99cents said:


> I would just find a partition wall with a hole already drilled into the attic for an existing cable and stuff your cable down the same hole. Easy.


Or drill a new hole right beside the existing one. Once you know where the wall is from up top the battle is over.


----------



## quick_2 (Dec 12, 2012)

or just install the dimmer in the attic and forget about finding holes, drilling, screwing with insulation, fishing, needing a helper..... and peel and stick that pico hard.

Im on the bandwagon, we started using them this year, i think its going to be a gamechanger.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

99cents said:


> I'm thinking for future servicing or replacement. If I put them in the attic, I would put a note at the panel saying there are wireless switches in the attic.


With a map....beside the one with the underground splices:vs_laugh:RIP B4T


----------

